# WARNING



## Triple E (Jan 13, 2011)

You all need to go to this site. If your name is on it, REMOVE it.

www.spokeo.com :angry: :angry: :angry: :disapprove: 

For just a few dollars, anyone can find out your life history,


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

RE: WARNING

well my name is on there and my moms house since i  own it also ,, how the hell can i remove it ??


----------



## Blueeyes (Jan 13, 2011)

Re: WARNING

You have to pull up your name & then go to "privacy" at the bottom right hand side of the page. It will lead u thru the steps. Be sure to go to yr e-mail & do the last step. I think these pages should be illegal. They could get someone robbed or hurt if some weirdo traced someone.


----------



## akjimny (Jan 13, 2011)

Re: WARNING

Nothing on me in there that you couldn't find out by looking in the phone book.  I think I'm pretty much weirdo-proof, or at least prepared for anyone weirder than me.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 13, 2011)

Re: WARNING

I been told to get another email address form gmail or yahoo to enter so you main email won't get blasted.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 13, 2011)

Re: WARNING

Try: www.whitepages.com.     You can be found there too.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Re: WARNING

mine was not on the list :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Jan 13, 2011)

Re: WARNING

They don't have me but they have the wife.  I guess I am not important enough.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 13, 2011)

Re: WARNING





> H2H1 - 1/13/2011 7:16 PM mine was not on the list :laugh:



Have you tried your user name or email address?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 14, 2011)

Re: WARNING



You should be careful with this technique, because you just might be providing _confirmation_ of your details to some unknown entity.  

Here's an interesting article that is connected to that site:  Reputation Defender 

These guys are a little bit shifty, but it seems to work for some.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 14, 2011)

Re: WARNING

Good advice Tex.  I guess they could still follow your IP address.  What is a person to do?  I wonder if Google or Face Book accounts helps this site out?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 14, 2011)

Re: WARNING

No such thing as privacy anymore.  They can take our picture from miles in space and tell you the color of your eyes.  So be careful where you are and what you are doing :laugh:


----------



## akjimny (Jan 14, 2011)

Re: WARNING

Remember the Eleventh Commandment and keep it wholly!! :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: WARNING

Scary stuff, even though most of the info provided is incorrect.  There is enough to scare the heck outta you.  With the popularity of the internet and all of the social networking sites, there is NO privacy left...

What is a person to do?  We don't want to fly under the radar, but don't want the world knowing us either.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: WARNING

when you sign on to the Internet and you are asked several questions, and you provide the answer to the questions, you are virtually giving up information on you. When you fill out a application for something you give up information. We can stop this if we just refused to give out information that is not pet tenant to the application. No where is it required to give your SS# EXCEPT to the Government. But I may be wrong, but it just my opinion. I never give out my SS, unless it is the Government asking for it


----------



## Triple E (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: WARNING



And Obama says are Medical Record's will be kept confidential.

Yeah Right!!!!!! The bone head.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: WARNING

U know what is funny about this ,, they have pics of my mom's house ,, not mine ,, i am on the deed to her house "now" and they have her and Lynn both listed
http://www.spokeo.com/search?q=rod baker#Tennessee:931863467/info
if u do the zoom thingy ,, they have the whole property ,, the MH garage ,, the shed ,, everything ,, and I DON"T LIVE THERE ,, nothing on my place ,, guess the guys that take the pics don;t wnat to go out in the country to take them  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 16, 2011)

Re: WARNING





> H2H1 - 1/15/2011  11:19 AM ... No where is it required to give your SS# EXCEPT to the Government. But I may be wrong, but it just my opinion. I never give out my SS, unless it is the Government asking for it



I'm pretty sure that if you want to do many things, like going to the doctor or opening a bank account, then they pretty much require a SS#. 

Now, you can avoid giving it out, but you won't be able to perform those activities. 

Hey, my friends, you ain't seen *nothing* yet! Just keep reelecting the same clowns that *you* elected to bring home *your* bacon. Ignore the overall effect that has to the *United States*. Whatever *you* get from *your* elected official is *so* much more important than what happens to all of *US*. 

You will soon have no identity to be stolen.


----------

